# amtrak



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

anyone follow Amtrak? 
the calif zephyr #6 east bound from emeryville ca to chicago Il that left march 12 and 13 have coupled together will arrive in chicago some time Saturday march 16 or early morning sunday march 17th 2019.

anyone ever hear of two Amtrak trains coupling together?

https://www.amtrak.com/track-your-train.html


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Never heard of that combination. I wonder if one loco was DOA and the next scheduled Amtrak picked up the stranded consist.

Bill


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

no it was because one caught up to the other because of bad weather in Nebraska


----------

